# المرأة ودورها في الأسرة ....لنيافة الانبا مكاريوس



## candy shop (15 أكتوبر 2008)

*المرأة ودورها في الأسرة ....لنيافة الانبا مكاريوس
+++
"متعقلات عفيفات ملازمات بيوتهن صالحات خاضعات لرجالهن لكي لا يجدف على كلمة الله" (تيطس 2: 5)
لعل أروع ما في المرأة هو رقتها وعطفها وحنوها، فإذا تخلت عنها تشوهت صورتها، كذلك فإن أعظم ما يميز الرجل هو قوة شخصيته ورجاحة عقله وقدرته على قيادة المسيرة بحكمة واتخاذ القرارات، وإذا تبادل كل من الزوج والزوجة الأدوار انقلبت الصورة واضطربت المسيرة، ومع ذلك من الضروري أن تكون شخصية المرأة قوية وعقلها راجح وكذلك الرجل يجب أن يكون طيب القلب رقيق المشاعر. فيغلب على المرأة رقتها وعلى الرجل قوته. وكلاهما يكمل أحدهما الآخر فيأتي الأبناء أسوياء ذوي شخصيات متوازنة. فالأولاد يحتاجون إلى جميع الخصائص التي يتحلّى بها كل من الأب والأم، فإذا فقد الأولاد أحد الأبوين اختلت المسيرة واضطر الطرف الآخر إلى أن يقوم بدور الطرفين معاً مما يرهقه ويربكه، فإذا فقد الزوج زوجته قد يمعن في اغداق العطف على الأولاد بحجة تعويضهم عن دور الأم وبالتالي فقد يصبحون مدللين، وإذا حدث العكس وأصبحت الزوجة هي التي تقود المسيرة فقد تمعن في الحزم والجدية لتعوض دور الأب خوفاً من أن يفلت منها الزمام، ولكن ذلك قد يتسبب في توتر الأولاد ونشوء كراهية داخلية تجاه الأم !!. لا شكّ أ، ذلك يصعّب جدا من مسئولية الطرف الذي يقوم بالمهمة وحده ولكن الأمر يحتاج إلى تعقّل، إلى حنوٍ حازم وإلى حزم حانٍ. 

عندما تخلت إيزابل عن طبيعتها ودورها أضاعت زوجها بل وجرت الأمة بكاملها إلى هوة الهلاك، وكذلك عثليا (أم الملك أخزيا) حين قتلت جميع أفراد النسل الملكي لتعتلى هي سدة الملك ولتجر البلاد إلى الوثنية، في حين أنقذت أبيجايل زوجها وبيتها من هلاك محقق بسبب حكمتها واتضاعها، وكذلك استير الملكة أنقذت شعبها من الهلاك. كما نتذكر المجدلية القوية الشخصية التي خدمت المسيح بكل قلبها ومالها وصارت أول كارزة بالقيامة وغيرهن كثيرات... وعلى رأس الجميع تأتي السيدة العذراء التي فيها خلصت البشرية جمعاء من خلال ابنها الحبيب يسوع المسيح المخلص، بينما في حواء مات الجميع، ولذلك فإنه مثلما نقول عن حواء أنها أم الأموات، تكون السيدة العذراء هي أم الأحياء!!.*
​


----------



## candy shop (28 نوفمبر 2008)

ياربت الكل يشارك​


----------



## فيبى 2010 (28 نوفمبر 2008)

_موضوع جميل جدا

ربنا يعوضك​_


----------



## candy shop (29 نوفمبر 2008)

فيبى 2010 قال:


> _موضوع جميل جدا​_
> 
> 
> _ربنا يعوضك_​


 
شكراااااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله 

ربنا يباركك يا فيبى​


----------



## happy angel (12 ديسمبر 2008)

موضوع راااائع جدا ياكاندى


ربنا يفرح قلبك​


----------



## وليم تل (12 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا كاندى
على الموضوع الرائع والقيم
ودمتى بود​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (12 ديسمبر 2008)

موضوع يا كاندى بجد رائع
ميرسى ليكى يا عسل​


----------



## candy shop (14 ديسمبر 2008)

happy angel قال:


> موضوع راااائع جدا ياكاندى​
> 
> 
> 
> ربنا يفرح قلبك​


 
شكراااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## النهيسى (17 ديسمبر 2008)

candy shop قال:


> *المرأة ودورها في الأسرة ....لنيافة الانبا مكاريوس
> +++
> "متعقلات عفيفات ملازمات بيوتهن صالحات خاضعات لرجالهن لكي لا يجدف على كلمة الله" (تيطس 2: 5)
> لعل أروع ما في المرأة هو رقتها وعطفها وحنوها، فإذا تخلت عنها تشوهت صورتها، كذلك فإن أعظم ما يميز الرجل هو قوة شخصيته ورجاحة عقله وقدرته على قيادة المسيرة بحكمة واتخاذ القرارات، وإذا تبادل كل من الزوج والزوجة الأدوار انقلبت الصورة واضطربت المسيرة، ومع ذلك من الضروري أن تكون شخصية المرأة قوية وعقلها راجح وكذلك الرجل يجب أن يكون طيب القلب رقيق المشاعر. فيغلب على المرأة رقتها وعلى الرجل قوته. وكلاهما يكمل أحدهما الآخر فيأتي الأبناء أسوياء ذوي شخصيات متوازنة. فالأولاد يحتاجون إلى جميع الخصائص التي يتحلّى بها كل من الأب والأم، فإذا فقد الأولاد أحد الأبوين اختلت المسيرة واضطر الطرف الآخر إلى أن يقوم بدور الطرفين معاً مما يرهقه ويربكه، فإذا فقد الزوج زوجته قد يمعن في اغداق العطف على الأولاد بحجة تعويضهم عن دور الأم وبالتالي فقد يصبحون مدللين، وإذا حدث العكس وأصبحت الزوجة هي التي تقود المسيرة فقد تمعن في الحزم والجدية لتعوض دور الأب خوفاً من أن يفلت منها الزمام، ولكن ذلك قد يتسبب في توتر الأولاد ونشوء كراهية داخلية تجاه الأم !!. لا شكّ أ، ذلك يصعّب جدا من مسئولية الطرف الذي يقوم بالمهمة وحده ولكن الأمر يحتاج إلى تعقّل، إلى حنوٍ حازم وإلى حزم حانٍ.
> ...


_
رائع جدا موضوعك الرب معاكى_​


----------



## candy shop (20 ديسمبر 2008)

وليم تل قال:


> شكرا كاندى
> 
> على الموضوع الرائع والقيم
> 
> ودمتى بود​


 
شكرااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله با وليم

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## candy shop (20 ديسمبر 2008)

swety koky girl قال:


> موضوع يا كاندى بجد رائع​
> 
> ميرسى ليكى يا عسل​


 
ميرسى لزوقك يا كوكى  يا قمر​


----------



## candy shop (20 ديسمبر 2008)

النهيسى قال:


> _رائع جدا موضوعك الرب معاكى_​


 
شكراااااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله

ربنا يباركك ويكون معاك​


----------

